# Puppy Behaviour at 19 weeks need advice!!!!



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

My Puppy is doing great in the house and in the back yard but we are facing couple problems with him. we are also going to start Schutzhund next weekend.

1- when we are out side the house he barks at any one and at any dog. we had an incedent like a month ago i think we went for a dog play date me and my wife with my wife coworkers and we were introducing him to a dog there slowly and the other dog bite his nose and it was bleeding for like 15min. and since then i dont let him direct with any dogs but at the club his sits and watches other dogs go around him and so. but i am scared that he will bite or get bite by another dog.

2- my mother and little brother came to my house yesterday my mother is scared of dogs but not my little brother he is 12 and my puppy was in his crate he was barking like crazy and when i let him out on the leash because my mother he was jumping and trying to bite him. also my nephew he is 9 and he was doing the same thing with him too and i am really worried that he is being aggressive or starting to be aggressive. when ever a guest comes in last time it was about a month ago he was mouthy and i had to time him out in his crate couple times.

3- he started mouthing again after not having it for 4 to 5 weeks now.

4- how to correct the jumping. i tried when i come home from work he jumps on me i turn around and dont give him any attention until he stops but he doesnt stop jumping.

5- he is almost 50lbs be he looks alittle thin to me.

I know thats allot but any help will be very appreciated!!


also here is a pic about 3 weeks ago at the club.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome pup (at that age he will look thin but he will fill out when he gets older) and a good drive. For being monthy - he is probably teething - the adult teeth are coming in - so I would give plenty of chew toys. For the jumping, I found the best way was to just turn my back - totally ignore the dog. If I tried to step on the toes, or knee in the chest, my Sting just jumped more because he thought it was a new game.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Szarek said:


> My Puppy is doing great in the house and in the back yard but we are facing couple problems with him. we are also going to start Schutzhund next weekend.
> 
> 1- when we are out side the house he barks at any one and at any dog. we had an incedent like a month ago i think we went for a dog play date me and my wife with my wife coworkers and we were introducing him to a dog there slowly and the other dog bite his nose and it was bleeding for like 15min. and since then i dont let him direct with any dogs but at the club his sits and watches other dogs go around him and so. but i am scared that he will bite or get bite by another dog.
> 
> ...


I'll tackle your biggest issue on the subject of you worrying about biting remember he is still a puppy and like they said he is more then likely teething but if it's a really a worry you can go the muzzle rout and it can work if done right but to do it you have to build him up too accepting it buying a muzzle and trying to put it on without marker training him to accept it will do nothing but cause him to go nuts trying to get it off his face but once you get him warmed up too it he can be taken around people and the moment he tries getting too mouthy or rough you mark it with a no and right away put his muzzle on till he is calm then take it off and if he's calm after mark it with a treat and lots of good boys and love .. if he acts out again repeat the process and he will start to get that him acting out is the reason the muzzle goes on and i say you should go with a cloth muzzle they are cheap about $9 and it allows his nose to stick out the end so he can breath better and not feel trapped these can be found on the leerburg site just look around he carries a lot of great stuff and training videos that are worth every penny


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

What about barking and going crazy at people or other dogs he looks like he wants to bite them and thats why i never let him off the leash near them.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Szarek said:


> What about barking and going crazy at people or other dogs he looks like he wants to bite them and thats why i never let him off the leash near them.


There are many reasons why a dog may be acting aggressively toward another. He may be afraid, He may be stressed because his space is being violated, He may feel the need to dominate, He may be protective of us, He may be very curious, He may just be over-excited. Sometimes, what we perceive to be aggression may be the result of hyper energy, eagerness, or natural inquisitiveness. Therefore, in dog-to-dog aggression cases, it is important to understand what our dog is feeling, and what he is trying to say. When my dog meets a new dog, I usually observe both of them carefully. As soon as my dog starts to get stressed, I step in and interrupt before the situation escalates. Dogs are very sensitive to what their human is feeling. My dog picks up on my emotions and reflects them, except with much more intensity. Sometimes, I am not even conscious of feeling nervous or stressed, but my dog notices it and starts to act up. Once I consciously calm myself down, his behavior also improves. A common mistake when meeting other dogs is to tense up, and get fearful of what our dog may do. If we are afraid, our dog will pick up on that fearful energy, and that will likely trigger an aggressive reaction. Be careful not to put undue or continuous tension on the leash. Also, do not pull the dog straight back as that will likely cause a lunge forward response. To remove my dog, I pull him to the side and quickly walk him past the other dog. When I see another dog, I just ignore him and move along. I have found that avoidance is most effective, when I avert my eyes from both dog as well as owner. I just keep my eyes forward, and keep walking at a natural pace. In this way, my dog learns that when we see other dogs, we avoid, rather than confront. Be careful not to crowd our dog while walking. If he feels trapped between us and another dog, he may think he has no choice but to react aggressively. Do not stand still while trying to tug our dog away. Move away, and he will come along with us. At the same time, we are creating space so that he will not feel trapped. Do not let our dog obsess, or stare intensely at other dogs. Sometimes, my german shepherd will drop into a stalking-down-position, stare, and wait for the other dog to pass. Some people think that he is such a good boy for doing a Down when other dogs are coming toward him, but he is actually just waiting to pounce. Also the muzzle around other dogs can help in the same way it works on being around people an wanting to bite or act out. Hope this helps


----------

